# Thunder Storms.



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Its summer here, close to fall, so the rain has started. And our rain usually comes with thunder. Heavy thunder. Lighting too, of course, and I was wondering if it'll spook my boy? The sudden light or noise? And if they do get spooked, is there a way to prevent it? 
I know this might sound like a stupid question, but I'm just scared he dies of a heart attack liked rabbits do. Or he goes into shock and dies. Etc.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Some hedgehogs react to it, and others do. I'd say keep him away from windows, the further away he is to the window the less likely the sound will scare him. You can also always have you curtains shut (using main room light as light during the day) so that any lightling wont be seen as much.
If he does get spooked by it, best thing to do is comfort and reassure him by cuddling or talking to him to keep him calm and happy as much as you can.
At night you could cover the cage with a blanket or something it will block at light and can muffle sound too.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok, thank you! I appreciate it. I'll do my best to make sure he stays calm. Hopefully he doesnt react to it, but if he does, the best I could do is help him through it. Blanket idea I'll use, and I'll move his cage, thank you again.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

There are things designed for dogs and cats for keeping them calm during thunder storms and fireworks. They are totally safe for hedgehogs and help hedgehogs that are more scared in thunder storms - I can not for the life of me remember what they are called. But if he does react may be worth looking into that too, it will help keep him calm if your out and no one is there to calm him. Just have it in when you go out, just incase it wont do any harm even if there is no thunder storm ik someone who does it they have the hog as far from the window as possible, with one of those in the room whenever the go out especially if it says its due for a thunder storm, and when people have fireworks, and cover the cage with a blanket over night to muffle any noise incase of thunder storms in the middle of the night as you never know when they will come


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Are the things pills?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

No its these


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Ohhhh now that's interesting. I haven't seen something like that before. Lol it seems awesome. I'll definitely look into it then, thank you!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Brooke Lancelot said:


> I'm just scared he dies of a heart attack liked rabbits do. Or he goes into shock and dies. Etc.


Indoor pets may get scared of thunder, but critters like rabbits usually get accustomed to noises. I wouldn't fret too much. I would guess a hedgehog would feel pretty secure not only indoors, but burrowed in his hidey.

It is possible (though rare) for a rabbit to get a heart attack from a sudden noise -- but that would apply more to outdoor rabbits. The sound of thunder is more muffled indoors.
(I've had indoor rabbits for well over 30 years. Never had one die of a heart attack.)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never had a hedgehog become stressed or behave differently because of a thunder storm. I would be careful diffusing anything around a hedgehog. They are very sensitive to smells and not everything safe for cats and dogs are safe for hedgehogs.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

nikki said:


> I've never had a hedgehog become stressed or behave differently because of a thunder storm. I would be careful diffusing anything around a hedgehog. They are very sensitive to smells and not everything safe for cats and dogs are safe for hedgehogs.


One my mums friends has a hedgehog who gets scared because of the thunder, they plug it in in the room, but not directly next to the cage, thats the exact one they use not 247 obviously, but it hasnt done her any harm, and keeps her from being stressed out in the thunder stroms. Shes's had loads, for years and used to breed too, she is actually very good, and did look into this a lot before doing it. Its the only hedgehog she's ever had that has been stressed out by storms.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, Nikki you are lucky! I have two right now who have behavior changes when there is high wind at night, or a snow storm moves in. Both become more jumpy. One hides in her bed and doesn't run much, the other will run a lot more (measured via wheel odometer). Both are rescues I picked up in October, so I'm really interested to see how they will respond to our summer storms after having settled in here for a while.


For the most part, I wouldn't add anything to the cages or do anything differently. Just be understanding if you notice a personality change.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I was lucky! We get a lot of thunder storms in the summer. To cold for them in the winter.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok then. Thank you all for your help. So far I haven't really seen any change in his behavior. But I'll keep a look out for when the thunder gets louder. 

@Mecki 

Ohhh that makes sense. We looked into getting a rabbit before my hedgie, but my mom said it's a bad idea since they die of heart attacks pretty easily.


----------

